# Who would you most like to meet on the forum?



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

I know it has been asked before awhile back - but members have come and gone since then - so just thought I would ask the question again!

So who would you most like to meet from the forum - and a brieft reason why!
You can choose up to five people!
lol
DT


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

pommum. to meet her lovely poms lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

SUZY93074

MARION....D

FUNKYCUB

JEANIE

SAMPUPPY

REASONS: They are all genuinely lovely people and non offensive. They have a great sense of humour too. Please bear in mind i was limited to a list of only 5...lol...otherwise there would have been quite a few more i would have liked to mention....xxxx  
Come on DT...you never put your list down...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Am i allowed to add a few more pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

lymorelynn

Joote

Funkycub (populr so in so)

mckitty

schmitty

they all seem like people that I could actually get along with


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

I originally thought this was a 'which famous person would you like to meet on the forum' thing.

Johnny Depp! I would love that! We could bond over talk of kitties  aah!

Ok.. I may be waffling!


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Well im going to be a rebel and have 7!! 

DT 

Miss Sunshine 

Candy's Puppies

Sassysas

Joote 

Suzy 93074 

Freespirit 

All because they acknowledge that i exist on this forum, which not many do so am eternaly grateful, and also i want to meet Candy's dogs as i love dalmations.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Well im going to be a rebel and have 7!!
> 
> DT
> 
> ...


lol...not fair, you put 7 
I think we should have been allowed a list of at least 10. :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> lol...not fair, you put 7
> I think we should have been allowed a list of at least 10. :thumbup: xxxx


Go for it!!!  Dt wont mind if i just take over her thread!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

I do not know you all yet, but there has been a few names that have caught my eye on here, with being lovely people. Which in time hope to know you all a little better.
x


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

A lot of people I don't think think I could choose.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Kathryn1 said:


> Go for it!!!  Dt wont mind if i just take over her thread!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Great stuff...so here's my added additions to the list.  

MISS D

SCOSHA

DKDREAM

ANGELXOXO

MADCAT

LITTLEMISSSUNSHINE

DEVILDOGZ

ROSEFORTHEDEAD

COLEOSMUMMY

LADYW

DT

CLAIRE & GOAT BOY

TASHI

JILLY40

KATHRYN1

DIPDOG

This list or my previous list in no partucular order. xxxx 
And the reasons for wanting to meet these members are for the same reasons as given in my first post on this thread.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I want to meet everyone cos i'm just so amazingly friendly LOL

...especially anyone with a Dane so that I can ask them infinite questions about the breed and meet their dogs, of course


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I would like to meet 

Colsy and of course Elmo (cos I want to pinch him)

The Red family 

Ladywiccana

Georges Mum 

Goat Boy and family 

and loads of others have already met quite a few off the forum 

OK if we are adding to it 

Janice and Ony

DT and Rona

Dingle 

Mark (to shake his hand for setting this up)


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

heheh amazing 

Thelioncub

Witty kitty 

Bluechip

Kathryn

Sassyass


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

joote said:


> heheh amazing
> 
> Sassyass


ooopppppps sorrry!!! i meant Sassysas


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't choose yet as I'm just getting to know people.


----------



## CatzEyes (Mar 30, 2009)

I would have to say the same. I'm to new on here.


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

here goes and apologies if i miss anyone out - 
Tashi - keeps on nearly happening but not quite!!
Rainy:thumbup:
Lily's mum
paul and wendy
vixie 
portia elizabeth
louise(artist)
shazach
DT  
borderer:eek6:
joote
katie and cody
suzy suz!
rona/nina:scared:
lady w!!!(but of course!):scared: :scared: :scared:
relyon -lyn!!!
hannah banana!:devil:
Devildogz!:crazy: 
candy's mum and candy!
gillieworm!:thumbup:
justenough - julie!!:scared:
sausages mum  
staflove!!:001_cool:

I think that is just about my lot!!!:lol: oh and i want to add cav too!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmm ****rubs chin and ponders****


Ok.... in no particular order

Suzy93074 :devil::laugh:

Free Spirit :devil::laugh::devil:

Devildogz :thumbup:

Janice199 :devil::laugh::thumbup:

Izzie999 :biggrin: 

Sampuppy :biggrin: 

Lucysmom :biggrin: 

Kathryn1 :biggrin: 

DT :devil::laugh:

Madcat...sorry not that your forgettable but i forgot you LOL

All people that are ever so slightly mad......like me LOL......make me laugh and totally awesome individuals     

oh....... and minni girl ......... dont know you that well yet but nice to give a newbie a mention too 

Sorry if i missed anyone out but got a memory like a sieve and no doubt will have to add later hahaha


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

all of candys puppies lol

errrrrrrr spot the dog fanatic lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

i would like to meet

FREE SPIRIT

JANICE

SUZY

DKDREAM

JEANIE

DEVILDOGZ

SAMPUPPY

AND DT


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Ooooo good thread.

I would like to meet

Shazach
Littlemisssunshine
LilysMum
DT
Rona
GeorgesMum
Pamela
Sallyanne
Devildogz
Indie
Kathryn 
Bordie
Red and Mrs Red
Tashi
Noushka
and there are a few of the newbies whose names haven't permeated my thick skull yet.

My memory is awful so i bet i have forgotten a few. A full on Forum meet would be awesome. 

One Big PAAAAAARTYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> Ooooo good thread.
> 
> I would like to meet
> 
> ...


Can't you count girl??

But to start
I have already met Noushka - she is quite amazing - you will normally fiond her wandering down by the Canal!!!! that right Nousklol
DT


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't you count girl??
> 
> But to start
> I have already met Noushka - she is quite amazing - you will normally fiond her wandering down by the Canal!!!! that right Nousklol
> DT


Come on Sue....we havent seen your list yet :ihih:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Come on Sue....we havent seen your list yet :ihih:


My list remains the same as last time!!!
With one addition! Turkeylad - so I can grab a week in Fetyhie
lol
DT


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Tashi 
Rainy
Lily's mum
3reddogs n reddogs x3
vixie 
portia elizabeth
louise(artist)
shazach
DT 
borderer
joote
rona
wiccy 
Devildogz
candy's mum
justenough
staflove
GSR

ummmmm probably loads more lmao - cant think of everyones names


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't choose between all you lovely people, i wanna meet you all!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I can't choose between all you lovely people, i wanna meet you all!


me too....well most!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Aww *sniffles* no one wants to meet lil old me!  haha I don't blame ya!  :devil:

I'd like to meet everyone who I talk to (everyone knows who they are) coz they're a fab bunch of people


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Awwwwww thanks guys  

Hmm hard one this im bound to miss some1 out and offend them so sowweee in advance lol

TASHI, RED & MRS RED, ROTTIE , BORDIE XXX, VIXIE , COLLIE (where r u?), FREE SPIRIT, JAN, GEORGE'S MUM, LILLY'S MUM, CLAIRE AND BARNEY, AND LOTS LOTS MORE...................:biggrin: :thumbup1:

*


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Aww *sniffles* no one wants to meet lil old me!  haha I don't blame ya!  :devil:
> 
> I'd like to meet everyone who I talk to (everyone knows who they are) coz they're a fab bunch of people


And Me  , I would like meet you lol xxx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ladywiccana said:


> *Awwwwww thanks guys
> 
> Hmm hard one this im bound to miss some1 out and offend them so sowweee in advance lol
> 
> ...


*Blimey i do feel Honored  out of the hundreds on here only you ladyw wants to meet me  bless you huni x xx xxx xxxx but too many to mention  *


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

MADCAT said:


> And Me  , I would like meet you lol xxx


Oh Vikki...cant believe i missed you off my list. Im just off to edit it...you know i loves ya loads...xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

ooooh there are loads i would love to meet!

Freespirit
Marion
Janice
Angelox
Schosha/Sharon
Vikki
Claire/Barney
Sue
Samspuppy
DK
DevilDogz
Kathyrn1
Jeannie
Rose for the Dead

Oh god there are loads more....!!  whoever iv forgotten im sorry


----------



## petjeffery (Apr 6, 2009)

well i think you are all great i cant name just ten and exspally the ones taken time to make friends with me 


no one wants me:crying: lol


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

pleased it wasnt ' who would you 'not' like to meet '.. lmao


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

marion..d said:


> pleased it wasnt ' who would you 'not' like to meet '.. lmao


Now wouldn't that make interesting reading or would we all avoid it like the plague for fear of being on it!! hmy: what would be worst....is to be listed several times :crying: :wink:


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Blimey i do feel Honored  out of the hundreds on here only you ladyw wants to meet me  bless you huni x xx xxx xxxx but too many to mention  *


hey wo stop there i DID mention you!!!!!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> Tashi
> Rainy
> Lily's mum
> 3reddogs n reddogs x3
> ...


hey where am i - i might be forced to publish your picture!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Im new too...so its hard to say....but up to now DT as had me in stitches laughing...shes kept me quite cheery ..the kids tend to look over at me while im reading her posts and laughing...*whispers* i think they think the chemo as affected my brain tee hee 

but you all seem nice and friendly

Sammy


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

hmm, go on then, i'll make a list 

i'd like to meeet....

DT 
Devildogz & Clueless - to see all those Cresteds in one place :lol:
Jilly40
Alphadog
Ratdog
George's Mum
Katie&Cody
u-look-like-a-hamster
Billyboysmammy
RoseForTheDead  - see, you're not left out 
.... and any other Patterdale owners


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Great stuff...so here's my added additions to the list.
> 
> MISS D
> 
> ...


You fell out with me mrs???:nonod::crying::huh::crying::crying::crying:

even if she doesn't love e anymore I would choose Ony :hand:

Bordie so I could steal hiom off wiccy

Tashi

Rainy so Oscar and Lady can have beautiful puppies!!!

Agility springer so Poppy can play too...

Rosefor the dead

Madcat

Christine C (ta for the lovely msgs) she's a total star!!!!

Mr &Mrs Red

Mark, Just because I'd like to also shake his hand!!

Lily's Mum

Oh, I've forgotten sooooo many..

OMG... DT...can't forget the thread starter!!!!!:hand:

Sorry to all I've forgotten.....


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

just remembered Georges Mum....soz......and soz to all I forgot....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I can only think of one person i wouldn't want to meet but would like to meet everyone else


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

marion..d said:


> pleased it wasnt ' who would you 'not' like to meet '.. lmao


thats what i was thinking , 
but in saying that if it was maybe i would see my name on a list or 3  , xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

christine c said:


> I can only think of one person i wouldn't want to meet but would like to meet everyone else


Bless!!! that's sweet!!!!! Who?

I'd love a big PF party!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> You fell out with me mrs???:nonod::crying::huh::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> even if she doesn't love e anymore I would choose Ony :hand:
> 
> ...


A big oops from me looks like ive got to go back and edit yet again....so many names to remember....You know i loves you loads....xxxx


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> You fell out with me mrs???:nonod::crying::huh::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> even if she doesn't love e anymore I would choose Ony :hand:
> 
> ...


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> just remembered Georges Mum....soz......and soz to all I forgot....


oh wow!!!!! thankyou!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well I've notbeen on here long, and I think I can honestly say that there is no one I don't want to meet! 

I think a PF meet up would be really good!!! Maybe an idea for later on in the year...???


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Ide like to meet everybody your all great. . . . . . .a special mention to all the springer owners


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

need to add

sharon

claire and barney

and not forgeting borderer

theres always others but got terrible memory for names


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Bless!!! that's sweet!!!!! Who?
> 
> I'd love a big PF party!!!


couldn't say but they messed up a thread i wrote on training cocker's. . and seem to want to fall out with everyone:mad5:


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Ide like to meet everybody your all great. . . . . . .a special mention to all the springer owners


now I didn't say that


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Georges Mum said:


> hey wo stop there i DID mention you!!!!!


*
 i didnt find it sorry where am i? i know ya love me really    *


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

christine c said:


> couldn't say but they messed up a thread i wrote on training cocker's. . and seem to want to fall out with everyone:mad5:


Could we ever forget that?


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Georges Mum said:


> here goes and apologies if i miss anyone out -
> Tashi - keeps on nearly happening but not quite!!
> Rainy:thumbup:
> Lily's mum
> ...


i had you on as relyon lyn!!!!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Georges Mum said:


> i had you on as relyon lyn!!!!


*Pmsl  didnt see that  Thank you  *


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Georges Mum said:


> hey where am i - i might be forced to publish your picture!!!!


lmao go fir it!

I';m so so sorry GM! how on earth did i forget ya name! DOH!


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

thats ok!! still love you!!! xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Could we ever forget that?


DON'T SHOUT AT ME!


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

well if i started id be editing to hell cos im dizzy n should of been blond! no offence. i love nearly every 1 on here.all you peeps i chat 2 i love you all loads  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

well i would like to meet alot of people.!

Rainy
DT
Shazach
Lilysmum 
Rona
Billyboysmum
Freespirt although she doesnt want to meet me 
janice
Marion d
scosha
acaia
georgemum
portia elizibeth
candysmum
littlemiss sunshine
roseforthedead
funckyclub
sampuppy
noushka
freyja
angel
DKDream
charlie9009
changes
JSR
MissD
Vixie
Tashi
ulooklikeahampster
Kira
hobo
dudee
And anyone else that wants to meet me i will happily come lol..
sorry if i forgot anyone.
kerry xxxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> well i would like to meet alot of people.!
> 
> Rainy
> DT
> ...


oh so you don't want to see my geese then or my day old ducklin's


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

christine c said:


> oh so you don't want to see my geese then or my day old ducklin's


LOL i see enoght lol you would be serprised how many we have in, i would like to meet you too  xx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

petjeffery said:


> well i think you are all great i cant name just ten and exspally the ones taken time to make friends with me
> 
> no one wants me:crying: lol


Or me


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Oh Vikki...cant believe i missed you off my list. Im just off to edit it...you know i loves ya loads...xxxx


Bless you have made my day thanks  xxx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I want to meet everyone that speaks to me.......:cornut:

infact ill meet everyone....:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry Nina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still love you!!!:biggrin:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Nouska is added to my list!!!
shes some machine!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Can't you count girl??
> 
> But to start
> I have already met Noushka - she is quite amazing - you will normally fiond her wandering down by the Canal!!!! that right Nousklol
> DT


haha..so funny!!! you know me so well!!

i would like to meet everyone!:yesnod:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> Nouska is added to my list!!!
> shes some machine!!


PSML.....a MACHINE! lol ive never been called one of them before!!!:lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> PSML.....a MACHINE! lol ive never been called one of them before!!!:lol:


lol , thers a lot of things you can say abut the Scottish hun, not all of them nice, but they have this certain turn of phrase that describes what ya mean, without being sloppy!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> lol , thers a lot of things you can say abut the Scottish hun, not all of them nice, but they have this certain turn of phrase that describes what ya mean, without being sloppy!!!


Scottish talk.....brilliant!!!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

3 red dogs said:


> lol , thers a lot of things you can say abut the Scottish hun, not all of them nice, but they have this certain turn of phrase that describes what ya mean, without being sloppy!!!


 am nice!....


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd ditch you all if I could meet Johnny Depp......was that not an option??

(thanks to those who've included me, but I'm actually a really anti social cow, I keep telling you this but you won't listen!!) lol, loves you really xxxx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

christine c said:


> DON'T SHOUT AT ME!


You held your own, i was proud of ya


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Sorry Nina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still love you!!!:biggrin:


Ahh, thank you.

I have one very special friend on the forum Janice, but I would love to meet you all xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

WICCY:thumbup1::aureola: :001_wub:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> WICCY:thumbup1::aureola: :001_wub:


I'll fight her for you!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'll fight her for you!!!:biggrin:


LET THE BATTLE BEGIN:thumbup1:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> LET THE BATTLE BEGIN:thumbup1:


Should I tell her now I'm a black belt in Tai Kuon Do now or later???? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Should I tell her now I'm a black belt in Tai Kuon Do now or later???? lol


so ive got a snake belt:001_tt2:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> You fell out with me mrs???:nonod::crying::huh::crying::crying::crying:
> 
> even if she doesn't love e anymore I would choose Ony :hand:
> 
> ...


yaaay someone wants to meet me  i would love yo meet you and your lovely dogs too, much love xx


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

borderer said:


> so ive got a snake belt:001_tt2:


I could reply but I will bite my tongue as I would be banned for what I was about to write about uses for it!!!!!!!!!!:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think I could narrow it down to a list that would fit on here! 

Ok here are some to sart with..

DT, Reds, Little miss sunshine, Indysmama, Free Spirit, DK, Crazybones, Banshee, Pommum, Gsdowner, Candys mum..

Argh, mind gone blank- sorry if I have forgotten anybody! 

xxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Little Miss Sunshine
Devil Dogs
Rainy
Colsey
Szach
Fleur
thedogsmother
LILYS MUM LILYS MUM LILYS MUM LILYS MUM 
im still new, but all these people seem genuine and i like reading there posts and replies to me............i hope to get to know everyone a bit more x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> Little Miss Sunshine
> Devil Dogs
> Rainy
> Colsey
> ...


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

joote said:


> ooopppppps sorrry!!! i meant Sassysas


Lmao!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Sassysas said:


> Lmao!!!


Maybe you should change your name, I like sassyass!!!!!:ciappa::ciappa:


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Maybe you should change your name, I like sassyass!!!!!:ciappa::ciappa:


Hehe....I might just do that,lol.:lol:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Agility Springer said:
> 
> 
> > Little Miss Sunshine
> ...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> LittleMissSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > You should feel loved  huggggsssss, my army brother says hello by the way
> ...


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

joote said:


> heheh amazing
> 
> Thelioncub
> 
> ...


Would love to meet you too  and

Marcia

Kathryn1

A change of name might be in order as well,lol.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Agility Springer said:
> 
> 
> > oooh....(am smiling dreamily) sooooo handsome!!!!!!:wink5:


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I WANT HER!!!!! she is sooooo lovely!!!


----------



## Chayley (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, still a newbie on here. But id loved to meet these few.

DT, Rainy, Lilys mum, GSD mad (sam) thedogsmother. Thanks for making me welcome to the forum and your help and advise with skye. 

Portia Elizabeth, marcia, char R, and many others I cant remember (sorry)for your help and advise with Monty and all the pets at home trouble I had. 

Id just like to thankyou all for making me feel welcome on here. Your all wicked people, and Id love to meet you all. xx:001_wub:

Thanks.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm confused, first there was a pic of your lovely dog then your bro appears, NOW i'm dribbling.... [must remember Iam married]!!!!!!!! ooh, he is delicious though!!! Is he married???


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I WANT HER!!!!! she is sooooo lovely!!!


lol i meant to post a pic of my brother :S but fritha is just as lovely  here he is incase you missed him xx

ooh thanks for the blob, i gave you one earlier


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> lol i meant to post a pic of my brother :S but fritha is just as lovely  here he is incase you missed him xx
> 
> ooh thanks for the blob, i gave you one earlier


I have actually just sat here staring at him..... I could dip him in chocolate and devour him!!!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I have actually just sat here staring at him..... I could dip him in chocolate and devour him!!!


sod the chocolate - just get on with it lol


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I have actually just sat here staring at him..... I could dip him in chocolate and devour him!!!


hahaha my mistake :S erm he is married but loved it when i told him all about your erm, crush  x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> hahaha my mistake :S erm he is married but loved it when i told him all about your erm, crush  x


i'LL PRETEND i DON'T HAVE A LOVELY HUBS, AND HE CAN FORGET HIS LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY WIFE (COW).

I might need to change chairs in a min


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> i'LL PRETEND i DON'T HAVE A LOVELY HUBS, AND HE CAN FORGET HIS LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY LUCKY WIFE (COW).
> 
> I might need to change chairs in a min


Ahahahahahaha  i think it cheers him up when i tell him  gives him something to smile about, i have loads of pics, i will try scan them through, so you can have a peek lol, sorry for taking over the thread DT x


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> Ahahahahahaha  i think it cheers him up when i tell him  gives him something to smile about, i have loads of pics, i will try scan them through, so you can have a peek lol, sorry for taking over the thread DT x


DT, I'm not in the least bit sorry, I'm in LOVE!!!!!:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Where is he???


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaw no one likes me


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

cav said:


> aaaaaaaaaaw no one likes me


I love you!!! I love your location!!!!! I'm the drunk one in the corner!!!!:sneaky2:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I love you!!! I love your location!!!!! I'm the drunk one in the corner!!!!:sneaky2:


hehe thank you

lol i do like a large vodka


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Right now he is in Iraq, hopefully be out soon, i dont get to speak to him that often but i always update him, so this will definatly make him smile


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Id like to meet: 

Izzie999
Free Spirit
Devil Dogs
Marion....D 
Rottieslovesragdolls
DeeDeeDee
Janice 
Roseofthedead
Bluechip
Madacat
Louskoonz
Lou of woodside coons
Suze
Jilly W
Sam Puppy
Poisongirl
Spitzcav
pommum
Indysmama
Crazybones

and anyone else who has touched my heart in some way.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

:crying: No-one wants to meet me!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> :crying: No-one wants to meet me! [/QUOTE
> 1) poison girl
> 2) poison girl
> 3)poison girl
> ...


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> poisongirl said:
> 
> 
> > :crying: No-one wants to meet me! [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

poisongirl said:


> Agility Springer said:
> 
> 
> > yay thankyou. and ofcourse i would like to met you too
> ...


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd love to meet you too poisongirl!!!!!! This thread should have been called name 10 ways to offend people!!!:blush2::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry i cannot pick there are toooooooo many nice folk on this forum.
It took me awhile to get going on here.
Just would like to say thanks for all the nice posts and good info,i have found here on this forum.
I know at times things have been alittle bit strained,but hey things can only get better.
I have moved on and i am starting to enjoy posting on here,but still finding it hard to get about.
Have you noticed i keep putting things in thw wrong place sorry.
Tashi perhaps one day we can meet.
We are hoping to go to Wales in September and staying in Pembry Country Caravan Park.
Elmo is coming too.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> I'd love to meet you too poisongirl!!!!!! This thread should have been called name 10 ways to offend people!!!:blush2::smilewinkgrin:


ahahaha, your the only one who said they would like to meet me  ahh well, there are hundreds of users, ould be hard to include everyone i guess?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Awww that is such a difficult one, I am soooo ditzy I can't remember everyone, but I would love to meet loads of people I've chatted to on here 

Just to name a tiny few off the top of my head, Janice & Freespirit for being so lovely since I first joined, Sampuppy for all the support she has given me and the kind words when I lost my Gran, George's Mum (we seem to agree on so much - great minds think alike lol), LittleMissSunshine (same as before), Shaz (we've got the best doggy name!), Gillieworm - not on here too much now but we get on great, Candysmum for being so patient waiting for her spots! 

Oh ummm theres one member can't remember her forum name but she has Lilly and Zipper, see I'm rubbish lol.x

Oooo Staflove!


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Sorry i cannot pick there are toooooooo many nice folk on this forum.
> It took me awhile to get going on here.
> Just would like to say thanks for all the nice posts and good info,i have found here on this forum.
> I know at times things have been alittle bit strained,but hey things can only get better.
> ...


i said i would like to meet you, i liked how you stuck up for yourself, and stuck to your opinions, i also value any advice you give andd think you are lovely, elmo is gorgeous too 

im new too, so im just trying to get going enjoying my chats this evening


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh, my, Louise...how did I forget you and Zach!!!!! sorry!!!! xxxxxxx


Nite all xxxxx


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> i said i would like to meet you, i liked how you stuck up for yourself, and stuck to your opinions, i also value any advice you give andd think you are lovely, elmo is gorgeous too
> 
> im new too, so im just trying to get going enjoying my chats this evening


Oh thank you so much this means alot.
Elmo sends big bear licks to you x
Like you too's.
Your Brother is a hunk of a chap too.....dont tell OH hee.


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Oh thank you so much this means alot.
> Elmo sends big bear licks to you x
> Like you too's.
> Your Brother is a hunk of a chap too.....dont tell OH hee.


awww thanks Elmo  
Thanks

Haha he loves all this attention  he is a lucky chap  i promise not to tell the other half but you may have to fight little miss sunshine for him 
xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Oh thank you so much this means alot.
> Elmo sends big bear licks to you x
> Like you too's.
> Your Brother is a hunk of a chap too.....dont tell OH hee.


id like to meet Colsy and the Stunning Tiggs


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Aw I feel loved now, some people do like me enough to want to meet me lol!  

ok, I'll do a list, even though I'll feel real bad if I've forgotten someone! 
In NO order at all...

DT
Red 
CazzaJack
DevilDogz
Jilly
Ony 
Janice
DKDREAM
LittleMissSunshine
Suzy
Portia Elizabeth
Noushka
CrazyDogLover

And anyone else that I talk too!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

* pretends to be someone else*.....i would like to meet Minni Girl..she seems nice * cough*


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

minni girl said:


> * pretends to be someone else*.....i would like to meet Minni Girl..she seems nice * cough*


Awwww 

You were on my list minni, didnt you see it? LOL


----------



## Muddyeth (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd most like to meet Rona. She sounds wonderful. Bet she's gorgeous too.


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks to all those that wanted to meet me, sorry to those of you that i didnt put you on my list, i only did 7 but thought about so many more after and feel bad now. 

And to those that i am not on your list, You dont know what your missing!!!  (joke)


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no one loves me 
and I have all the cute kits.....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*There are toooo many to mention who i would love to meet up with i have met up with some already 
I wont list anyone in particular from Fear of missing anyone out and offending  
You know who you are coz your all lovely  *


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> no one loves me
> and I have all the cute kits.....


Id like to meet ya!, sorry forgot to put you in my original post! I love your little kitties


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> id like to meet Colsy and the Stunning Tiggs


Hiya Thank you so much.
Would love to meet you too.
I will try to get some more pics of Tiggy Tiger just for you soon.
Take care x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Noone wanna meet me?  xxxx


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Louise5031 - We get on great, plus I just HAVE to meet the gorgeous Zach sometime 

Bee112 - She's a top girl, and I'm meeting her next month anyway 

Nic b - We agree on practically everything, I'm sure we're a clone of each other :lol: so reckon we will get on like a house on fire 

Staflove - Have always got on and have a lot of time for her 

Carol - Anyone that has a house full of Dallie's in a top person in my book :thumbsup:

Georges mum - We have always got on, and no matter how long I leave coming on here she is always great to me (even though it did take me a while to get used to the name change lol) 

JSR - Sounds like someone I would get on very well with


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

KarenHSmith said:


> Noone wanna meet me?  xxxx


*PMSL see what i mean about offending anyone if i missed their names off the list hence the reason i didnt do one  
But all the people i talk to pm and in my friends list the list is too long  x*


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> Awwww
> 
> You were on my list minni, didnt you see it? LOL


Aww noo i missed it angel!!

Thankyou though

Sammy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i can see im not on my lists

maybe it is because im not liked:yikes:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

cav said:


> i can see im not on my lists
> 
> maybe it is because im not liked:yikes:


*
who you not liked cavy  you old trouble maker you pmsl  we all love you :001_smile:*


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

If i was to do a list Cav, you would be on mine  i'm too new to do a list, but if i could do a list..i wouldnt , i would hate for someone to be sat at a comp searching to see if their name was on someones list  ( bit like i was )

Sammy


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *
> who you not liked cavy  you old trouble maker you pmsl  we all love you :001_smile:*


i think im only on one list:cryin:

im not doing a list just in case i forget any of my friends :hand:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

minni girl said:


> If i was to do a list Cav, you would be on mine  i'm too new to do a list, but if i could do a list..i wouldnt , i would hate for someone to be sat at a comp searching to see if their name was on someones list  ( bit like i was )
> 
> Sammy


ooow thank you

yes i am not doing a list either


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

At least ur on a list cav!
My list is at the top of the screen it sais members list:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

gesic said:


> At least ur on a list cav!
> My list is at the top of the screen it sais members list:thumbsup:


Wish i had given that reply, keep seeing peoples names and feeling bad i didn't include them (but DT sais i have too many already :cryin


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Everyones gonna forget some people - it is probably easier to list the people you would hate to meet 

I know I found this difficult cuz I don't come on here a great deal so seems I know no one anymore :cryin:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

gesic said:


> At least ur on a list cav!
> My list is at the top of the screen it sais members list:thumbsup:


yes a good thing to do

i think alot of my friends have forgot me


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

U can never have too many friends Rainy


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

gesic said:


> U can never have too many friends Rainy


Very true


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

gillieworm said:


> Everyones gonna forget some people - it is probably easier to list the people you would hate to meet
> 
> I know I found this difficult cuz I don't come on here a great deal so seems I know no one anymore :cryin:


hi hun
that is the reason i not done one

i would defo forget people cus im blonde pmsl:001_tongue:


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

cav said:


> yes a good thing to do
> 
> i think alot of my friends have forgot me


Think its cuz ur like me Cav - was on here loads 9 months ago then had some time off, and when you came back all the regs had dissappeared and a load of new names had appeared


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

I am not very sociable so the party boozy scene isn't for me.
A quiet chat while eating a good meal is more me, or walking the dogs together.
So my list is made up of people I think I would get along with in real life.

JSR for being so special :thumbup:

Fleur, Pamela & Noushka05 for always being so pleasant 

Shazach a kindred spirit on the sociable front I think!! 

Dundee & Gesic for their sound knowledge and help 

Tashi cos I want one of her pups one day, oh and she seems quite nice :laugh:

Pet Paws I'm holidaying with her when she gets her country pad

mrstitches my special friend, who one day I shall meet :biggrin:


Errr Ummm did I forget anyone:devil:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

No one's mentioned me?! 

I'm kidding.

But my list...i don't really know, i love you all

I think i'd want to meet all the poodle owners here esp poodlemad, Janice199 and Poochimama and i would really want to meet Justenf and Chloe - after reading that thread i really want to meet the dog who's now the star of the forum


----------



## funkycub (Aug 24, 2008)

Not gonna pick anyone as there are a lot of lovely people on here and I'd actually rather steal a few cats from the cat section!


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Noone wanna meet me?  xxxx


I want to meet you!!! 

don't know why i read these threads tho im never in em :blushing:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

cav said:


> i can see im not on my lists
> 
> maybe it is because im not liked:yikes:


you're on my list CAV

LOL
DT


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

funkycub said:


> Not gonna pick anyone as there are a lot of lovely people on here and I'd actually rather steal a few cats from the cat section!


Your not having my new kitten


----------

